# It's almost here



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Gonna head south Friday its suppose to be really nice. Is anyone planning on heading out?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Team WET DEBT is rollin out Friday morning! Low to mid 70's, 10 kts NNW switching SE buy afternoon and seas around 1ft.........sounds like the MONA LISA of fishing weather!!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Team REEL TIGHT said:


> Gonna head south Friday its suppose to be really nice. Is anyone planning on heading out?


You sound like me and my fishing partner. We are texting back and forth right now about Friday! We are like kids waiting for Christmas morning. Good luck out there.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Man im ready to go out it aint even funny! Were planning on going out friday with my with my buddy an their dad. We havent been out in like 2 months, an fridays looking perfect I hope we can make it out!! :thumbup:


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Just put in for leave....Im going


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

rolling out friday for the first trip of the year. grinning like an idiot from ear to ear.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

cliff k said:


> rolling out friday for the first trip of the year. grinning like an idiot from ear to ear.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Can't make it out on Friday, so please leave me a few for Saturday.


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll try my fingers are itching Mainly going to target ajs. And try to get on some of those early kings.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

any more reports on the cobia lurking around? im really torn between heading offhsore for possible tunas or to go catch some ajs, triggers, etc. then scouting the beaches for cobia with the east wind. #fishermanproblems


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Were headed out going for some Snowies and Scamp. Hopefully put some mingos and AJs in the boat as well.


----------

